# Specialty Brags (New Champion)



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

This weekend we went out to the specialty show. Molly was the first one in and was 1st Jr.Puppy Bitch.



















Codie (Molly's Dad) was Reserve Winners Dog the same day.



















Then today (Sunday) in the lovely rain. Snitch (Molly's sister) was 1st Jr.Puppy Bitch (her first time in the ring). This is an older picture of Snitch and she is the only one I don't own or co-own, she is owned by the breeder.










And naked Kenna went Winners Bitch for her finial points, so it is now CHAMPION Edales Wild Thyme!!! (gaiting photo from last year, stacked photo is from last weekend).



















Official photos will be posted as soon as they are recieved.

krisk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I was thinking about pulling my naked AmBred bitch that is entered in our big show here in OKC in less than three weeks, but now I think I'll go ahead and show her.  Can't win, if you don't show!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on the new champion!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats on the new champion


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats ! great pics!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What a weekend! Congrats to all!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics, congrats on all!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats! :congratulations:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, we almost pulled Kenna (as her usual handler decided not to come up) but her breeder agreed to take her in. So bald Kenna (even more naked then in the pictures above) went in and got the job done so to speak. For best of winners, a young 10 year old junior took her back in and did a splended job with her too.

krisk


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

